# Storage Cabinet Plans?



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone have or know where I can find plans for a large storage cabinet? I'm thinking 36"W, 8'H, and 18-20"D. I imagine the basic concepts are the same, I'm just concerned about load and structural integrity.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

bofa said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find plans for a large storage cabinet? I'm thinking 36"W, 8'H, and 18-20"D. I imagine the basic concepts are the same, I'm just concerned about load and structural integrity.



I can't give you a link because plans may be designed for different materials or capacities. But, basically you are right, the basic concepts are the same. Generally speaking if you use 3/4" ply and use traditional joinery (dadoes, rabbets), and glue/clamps and fasteners if possible, that will do it. 

A few suggestions. In most cases, a 1/4" back will be sufficient. Depending on what's being stored, adjustable 3/4" plywood is adequate. For heavy items, or center loading you may want to add hardwood edging to the front and back of the shelves. An 8' tall cabinet with no fixed horizontal members will be unstable, and if the cabinet is going to be one piece, I would allow at least 2 fixed shelves spaced to maintain proper width of the opening. If there are 2 four foot high cabinets allow for one fixed shelf in each.

An 8' tall cabinet can be cumbersome to handle during fabrication. It may be worthwhile to make two vertical sections. This would also help in the installation if the fit is close. If a one piece cabinet is necessary (maybe for visual reasons) a loose toe kick would help getting the cabinet in place.












 









.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info cman. These will be used for storage in my garage so I can be pretty flexible on the design. I need 3 of them and at 300-1600 a piece for prefab retail it seems like a good time to make some dust instead. I'd estimate 100lbs or so per shelf and I wouldn't be opposed to eding all of the shelves. I have some larger items though and will probably need to stick with 30-36" for at least 1 unit.


----------



## Texas Sawduster (Apr 27, 2009)

*Steel racks*



bofa said:


> Does anyone have or know where I can find plans for a large storage cabinet? I'm thinking 36"W, 8'H, and 18-20"D. I imagine the basic concepts are the same, I'm just concerned about load and structural integrity.


I know this is not a complete wood working project, however, you may want to consider the metal framed racks from a box store. Most of these carry loads of 100 lbs per shelf. You then can enclose them with thinner ply to keep out the dust and dirt.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah I thought about that and may still consider it. I was having a problem finding the right dimensions and price wise it may be cheaper (and better experience for me) to build them.


----------



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a thought to throw out there, but for those shelves that just have to be 30 or more inches wide, maybe a shelf made like a torsion box might do the trick.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I like plansnow.com. I made a workbench, router table and miter saw table using their plans. Cheap, well written. I took the 20 plans for $30 deal.

You may be able to find what you want to build, or find something similar and then modify the plans.

Since for a garage, a good thing to build yourself, IMHO. Learn alot, make scrap wood (mistakes), buy the tools you need.


----------



## bofa (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks. I checked them out but tbh most of those plans can be found free online nowadays and nothing of the large cabinet variety.

Anyone have an idea of what would be the best way to support shelves of this size and capacity? (With the assumption I edge each with solid wood, 2 are fixed and 2 adjustable) I've thought about using frosted plexiglass door inserts instead of ply paneling too, depending on local costs.


----------

